# bce + lagg not working on STABLE 7.2



## nbari (May 7, 2009)

Hi upgraded from 7.1 to 7.2 (amd64) and now the lagg interface is loaded but not working, seems to been doing conflicts with the route/network stack.


Any ideas for solving this ?


----------



## gordon@ (May 7, 2009)

This is a known issue with the release. See http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/errata.html under "Open Issues". There are plans on creating an errata fix for this particular issue but Release Engineering decided not to hold up the release for this particular problem.


----------

